# Egg Donor ID Release



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Apart from South Africa and I was exploring the option until i heard it is £9k *gulp* and the UK which I can't use due to limits of children already born to my donor in the UK (mine is not included in this as I had treatment overseas) does anyone know other countries which do egg donor release please? Sorry if this is insensitive at this time and I really am not trying to be as I know how challenging it can be when our LO's ask questions but it is brought up a question I have been turning over in my mind.


Now this may be a silly question by if they export frozen sperm do they also export frozen eggs which could then be inseminated with the relevant sperm at destination?

Thanks xxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Fraggles

As far as I am aware, the only other place you would get ID release egg donors is in the States and that would be even more expensive than SA.

As for transporting donor eggs, it is still so new, I don't imagine there is anyone that does it, but I'm sure others with more knowledge will be able to answer that one.  The chances of success are still pretty low with frozen eggs too.

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

you can also source DE from SA and USA they can transport the eggs (as they do for gay men) or send the actual egg donor in person to India and have IVF with them as a cheaper option to doing it in USA or SA.
Have you explored Cyprus/Eastern Europe e.g. Ukraine as they both do surrogacy etc


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

CRGW import id relase donnor eggs from Russia, so presumably they do it.  I don't know if you could ask a clinic to  import eggs for you though.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info. JJ do Cyrpus, Spain, Ukraine do ID release donor egg then?
GiaToo I read somewhere this week that they think fet can be more successful than fresh cycles and result in healthier babies and fewer complications. 
xx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Fraggles - I think this is more likely to be FET with frozen embryos made from fresh eggs, not vitrified eggs. Egg freezing is still a very new technology and my own experience with vitrified eggs (backup donor) wasn't good - out of the 12 eggs I was given from the egg donor bank, 5 fertilised and only 3 went on to develop, and the embies were poor quality (this was with a very young donor whose 15 fresh eggs from the same cycle that went to different recipients all went to blast). The process for egg freezing is being marketed strongly to single women as an option to preserve their fertility, but so far I think that the ladies who are doing this haven't got to the point of using their vitrified eggs, so there are very few stats around on the success rates with vitrified eggs. I personally wouldn't be spending thousands of pounds on a technology which is still experimental and where most clinics don't have much experience - if I went this route, I'd be looking for the clinic that uses vitrified eggs routinely and that can give you success rates based on experience. I think IVI Valencia uses vitrifed eggs as a core part of their tx services, but of course these are anonymous donors.

Just a comment on costs for SA - these costs were for Cape Town - it is quite a bit cheaper to use clinics in Johannesburg or Durban, but more ladies/ couples go to Cape Town so there is more info on the clinic there. I think there are costs for Joburg and Durban on the South Africa board. If you contact Nurture they would give you an idea of cost as I know they have donors for other clinics in SA on their books. The egg donors in SA are anonymous, not ID release, but some are willing to correspond with the recipients with all identifying info removed from the emails so it's kind of a half way house so they are compliant with SA law. 

Rose xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Fraggles - Cyprus definitely doesn't do ID donor release eggs and I am fairly sure that neither Spain nor Ukraine do. You could take your own known egg donor to Cyprus I am guessing but the egg donors in Cyprus itself are not ID release. I am fairly sure that as others have said that SA and USA are the only countries providing id release egg donors apart from UK of course.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Well what I am looking for if not id release is the same info as xytex provides for sperm donors that is photo, personality profile, medical background, likes / dislikes, education etc just so any little one would have some knowledge of their background if I was second time lucky.  Buster has this and I would like his sibling to have the same opportunity xxx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Fraggles I think there is a clinic in Spain that gives more info on egg donors than other Spanish clinics (you'd have to sift through the Donor eggs board to find it - Olivia from the DCN posted about it) but I don't think they provide baby photos of the donor.

Spain DE costs are expensive though - I haven't come across anywhere that gives detailed donor info that is priced at similar levels to Eastern Europe or Greece (otherwise I'm sure that ladies on here would have gone there if there had been an option). I think the cheapest option so far to have DE IVF but using a donor where you'd get detailed info would be to use a SA donor but not in Cape Town. One of the ladies (Deirdre11) on the South Africa board went to Pretoria (and got a BFP) for donor egg IVF and her costs were much cheaper than Cape Town - and she gave very positive feedback about the clinic she used. Other egg donor agencies can work out cheaper than Nurture - Gift Ov Life and Sunshine egg donor agency I believe are a bit cheaper (details on the SA Board). 

Rose xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Rose

Thanks so much. I am just exploring the option at the moment but had been planning on Serum in Athens as I rate Penny so much but for me I consider donor conceived children a bit like the adoption side of things where possible and if possible it would be nice to offer the option to trace as much info as possible although we all know sometimes all the complications and factors to consider when having IVF does always make this easy or doable. A south african friend has been harping on at me to go to South Africa with her to see her parents so perhaps I can combine the two and if the 'fertility gods' are with me allow me to bring back a lasting memory. Her folks live in Jo'burg and Africa has always held a very special place in my heart anyway.

Thanks for everyone's help. Any other thoughts / recommendations welcome.

xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I think best options for as much info as possible are South Africa and USA. I absolutely understand your reasons why and agree what you say about adoption etc I think children really desire information, they are literally born this way and want to know everything about everything. Sometimes at 7am  

Have you considered trying to find a known donor and take her with you to Serum or Reprofit to try and save some money?

Hope you find a way forward soon Fraggles.

xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Bluey that would be a great option but there is no one I would have in mind to be an egg donor. x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Think it's Quiron, Barcelona which gives out more info than usual. But Spain prices equivalent or higher than UK. An egg donor doesn't have to be someone you know now. You could look for one, I guess. Rlx


----------

